

Newly Discovered Natural Gas Deposits Change the Energy Map - cwan
http://www.technologyreview.com/energy/23694/

======
GiraffeNecktie
I can't believe that in that entire lengthy article they never mention the
severe groundwater pollution that comes from pumping a witches brew of
chemicals into the ground. Ask the people living near those shale wells - the
people with the burning tap water (I'm not joking) whether this is a "clean"
source of energy.

